# 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?



## ToflixGamer (3. Juli 2018)

*4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Hey alle zusammen!

Google spuckte zu obiger Frage nix ordentliches aus, daher hier an die Profis:

Bis zu welcher Kabellänge ist die Übertragung von 4K-Inhalten per HDMI möglich?

Ich möchte gerne meinen PC zur Übertragung von Spielen, etc. an den Fernseher im selben Zimmer anschließen. Allerdings steht der PC ein paar Meter vom Fernseher weg, 5-6m dürften an Kabel aber locker reichen. 
Gibt es da die Möglichkeit, via HDMI 4K zu übertragen? Spieletauglich, also mit 60 Hz?


----------



## Lok92 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Genau weiß ich es nicht, aber ich denke das bei deinen 5 - 6 Metern keine Probleme auftreten sollten. Ich würde es einfach mal probieren 

Ich würde sagen alles unter 10 Metern geht relativ klar, ab 15 - 20 Metern würde ich mir vielleicht einen Kopf machen. Es gibt z.b irgendwelche 0815 HDMI Kabel die nicht 
so eine gute Qualität aufweisen da kann es schonmal Signal Verluste geben.^^ Wobei hier auch die Betonung auf "kann" liegt


----------



## NatokWa (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Also ich habe mit nem relativ teuren Kabel bei 10m probleme mit dem sauberen Übertragen von 4K@60Hz . Laut PC ist alles in Ordnung , aber am Fernseher kommt nur geruckel an , schalte ich auf 1080p sind die Probleme weg .
Und das bei nem Kabel mit 3-Fach Schirmung incl Einzelader-Schirmung ....


----------



## Mottekus (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Sehr interessant. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das Kabel > 3m ungeeignet sind. Daher habe ich den PC auch nicht am Fernseher angeschlossen. Sollte es da allerdings mittlerweile Änderungen geben, wäre auch ich sehr interessiert daran.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Ich hab ein 15 Meter Kabel von "Kabeldirekt" (gibts bei amazon), läuft.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Mein HDMI-Kabel von meinem UHD Fernseher ist etwa 5-6 Meter lang, habe keinerlei Probleme 4K Inhalte zu übertragen oder Spiele in 4K laufen zu lassen.
Das Kabel habe ich schon einige Jahre verlegt, keine Ahnung was für ein Kabel ich damals gekauft habe. Ist aber nichts besonderes oder teures Kabel gewesen.

Musst nur beim Kauf drauf achten das es ein HDMI 2.0(x) Kabel ist.

Mein Sohn hat sich letztes Jahr auch ein UHD Fernseher für sein Zimmer gekauft.

Als er eines seiner Kabel anschliess hatte er auch ein Fehlerhaftes Bild. Bei Ihm war entweder das Kabel nicht geeignet oder defekt.
Mit neuen Kabel läuft es auch bei ihm ohne Probleme. Wir konnten es damals auch mit dem Testen einer meiner Kabel ausschliessen, da es mit meinem Kabel was ich von meiner PS3 genommen hatte ohne Probleme lief.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Bis zu 30 Meter sollten mit einem ordentlichen HDMI Kabel drin sein. 50 Meter mit Adaptern über mehrfach verdrillte und geschirmte CAT5/6 Kabel. Ca. 90 Meter mit Koaxial Kabeln und Adaptern.

Es kommt dann natürlich auch noch auf die GraKa und den Fernseher an, ob die bei der Wahl der Schnittstellenbausteine und Schaltung drum herum die Specs eingehalten haben.

Quelle: HDMI :: Installers :: Running Long Cable Lengths


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Bis zu 30 Meter sollten mit einem ordentlichen HDMI Kabel drin sein. 50 Meter mit Adaptern über mehrfach verdrillte und geschirmte CAT5/6 Kabel. Ca. 90 Meter mit Koaxial Kabeln und Adaptern.
> 
> Es kommt dann natürlich auch noch auf die GraKa und den Fernseher an, ob die bei der Wahl der Schnittstellenbausteine und Schaltung drum herum die Specs eingehalten haben.
> 
> Quelle: HDMI :: Installers :: Running Long Cable Lengths



30-50m?? mit einem HDMI Kabel _*4k UND 60Hz*_??? Ohne Verstärker?Und dann noch Kabel Adapter dazwischen? Hallo? 
Also ich beschäftige mich seit einigen Jahren damit, aber das habe ich noch nie erlebt. Bei etwa 10 Meter tretten bei vielen Probleme auf. Im Bereich Beamer das Thema was ich Fokusiere. Wenn ein billiges 2€ 1,5-2m Kabel zu viel Elektronischer "Stralung"^^(wie Kabel gewusel hinterm Schrank) ausgesetzt ist kann es schon zu Bildausfällen und Tonaussetzer kommen oder Probleme mit dem HDMI link ARC 100% sicher-ich hätte 3 hier^^.
in FHD etc.. und mit lediglich 30 Hz ist das für den Normal Film User kein Thema aber UHD Mit 60Hz, Eine Auflösung und Bildrate schreiben die aber nicht dazu in deinem Link. Oder ich bin blind 

5-6 Meter und ein Qualitative hochwertiges Kabel dann luppt dat schon ( nicht "Teuer" sondern gute Qualität Schirmung wie oben Bereits gesagt wurde, ist ein wichtiger faktor).


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Kennst Du einen Christie Boxer Projector, der bei den Rolling Stones an den Rails fährt, um als 6 Lampengerät mit 35.000 ANSI Lumen das ein oder andere Solo an einer 200 Meter breiten Leinwand abbildet in 4K ohne Time Diff, weil son Ron Wood spielt die Gitarre live, PCR gibbet nicht  ?


Wie machen die das, beim Bühnenbau, dass son wassergekühlter Projektor 100 Meter Verwahrweg hat und immer die richtige Leinwand anstrahlt mit den Solos ?? Da sind dann 4-5 Stück von unterwegs.

Wie, sags mir bitte, ich bin noch dumm, ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht...

Mal was älter, die NeckCam an der Gitarre: YouTube


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Kennst Du einen Christie Boxer Projector, der bei den Rolling Stones an den Rails fährt, um als 6 Lampengerät mit 35.000 ANSI Lumen das ein oder andere Solo an einer 200 Meter breiten Leinwand abbildet in 4K ohne Time Diff, weil son Ron Wood spielt die Gitarre live, PCR gibbet nicht  ?
> 
> 
> Wie machen die das, beim Bühnenbau, dass son wassergekühlter Projektor 100 Meter Verwahrweg hat und immer die richtige Leinwand anstrahlt mit den Solos ?? Da sind dann 4-5 Stück von unterwegs.
> ...



Keine Ahnung was du da mit den rolling stones willst und einem (angeblichen) 4k 60 Bild dass die mit nem Projektor an die Wand werfen....

Aber bei 4k@60 bringst du ganz sicher keine Kabellänge von 30 oder 50 Metern zu stande.....

Woher ich das weiss? Ich hab nen 4k TV und ich hab nen PC... Bei 10meter Kabel geht da schon nix mehr... Null in 4k60... Nur 1080p.
Bei 5m Kabel hatte ich sowohl mit ps4 pro als auch PC weniger Probleme.... Aber selbst da bildaussetzt.... Und nein, das waren keine haarduennen Kabel für 3,50euro.

Vielleicht ist das etwas praxisnaeher als deine tolle Geschichte von den rolling stones, ihrer giterrenkamere und den 35.000 Lumen an der Wand...


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Sorry ich habs geändert zu viele unwichtige infos von mir.
warum ist das jetzt wichtig? Ist das Kabel deswegen 30 Meter lang vom Zuspieler zum Projektor. die Kamera die ein Solo aufnimmt ist meistens ziemlich genau da wo der Projektor steht.
Ja das ist ja jetzt nicht beeindruckend mein Privater beamer macht auch echtes UHD mit seiner 16 lagigen Linse absolut Detailscharf bis maximal 4m Bilddiagonale ab dann erkennt ma Leider das er dunkler wird. Aber das hat ja nichts mit dem Kabel zu tun was immer noch 3840x 2160 Pixel mit 60Hz Störungsfrei übertragen. Hast du schon mal gesehen das bei großen Distanzen von Aufnahme/Ausgabe und abspielort -Publikviewing Konzerte Aufführung etc das Bild, ab und zu etwas hakelich wird? warum wohl mein lieber.
Lass uns nicht den Thread von ihm voll müllen mit Diskussionen. HDMI sagt es geht ohne Angabe von Ausflösungen und bildraten-ok gut! viele Nutzer haben ab großen Kabellänge sehr oft Probleme!



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> ....
> Vielleicht ist das etwas praxisnaeher als deine tolle Geschichte von den rolling stones, ihrer giterrenkamere und den 35.000 Lumen an der Wand...


 Ich hatte zuvor das Thema Beamer angeschnitten meinen 4K Beamer, Leinwand und Kabel erwähnt und das aber noch mal geändert. Weil ich aus dieser Brachne genau weißt das schon 10m bei diesen Datenmengen. selten ohne Sondergeräte möglich sind deswegen hatte er das wohl erwähnt.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

YouTube

Kino Projektoren: YouTube

Defokussiere und hol den Staub aus der Kiste in einem Dunkelraum. Kannst Du auf deinen Projektor, Objektive aufrasten, wie auf einen Sanyo AK-47 ?

4 Meter packt der, Junge junge. Der hat aber nur eine Lampe, ne ganz kleine Lampe.

Ich habe einen Sanyo LHD-700 privat. Das ist ein FullHD Profi Projektor. Es ist der geilste FullHD Projektor, den es gibt. Den muss man nicht mit 4 Leuten tragen, ausserdem sind dem seine optische Filter leicht zu putzen.


Christie Boxer, 30K 120 Frames: YouTube


Wie schafft der jetzt 120 Frames ?


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Kino Projektoren: YouTube



Geh mal auf die Seite des Herstellers. 
Die Projektoren haben high bandwidth slot in Karten mit speziellen Anschlüssen für spezielle Kabel... Und hier auf das mit nem 4k hdmi Kabel am PC zu vergleichen.

Was das YouTube Video mit nem lampenwechsel soll weiss ich auch nicht. 

Das Thema sind hdmi Kabel die nachweislich bei 4k60hz ab 10m Probleme bereiten Koennen und bei 30m bis 50m garantiert nicht mehr mit der genannten Auflösung und Framerate funktionieren.

Deine Behauptung war also schlicht falsch und aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## ToflixGamer (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Super, vielen Dank euch! 

Ich hatte ohnehin vor, nach einem qualitativ hochwertigen Kabel Ausschau zu halten. Ich werde, sobald ich Zeit habe, dann auch hier berichten. 

Also nochmal: 4K @ 60Hz sollten schon machbar sein, damit das vernünftig für mich brauchbar ist. Habt ihr spezielle Empfehlungen?
Meine Lan-Kabel hatte ich von Kabeldirekt, die sind super von der Qualität.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

@TE super viel Erfolg.

@Plasmadampfer
Trotzdem gehen 4K 60Hz nur wenige Meter lieber Plasmadampfer egal wie gut die Lampe ist^^


----------



## chaotium (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Zitat: "Bis zu 10 Meter Länge sind laut HDMI Licensing Organisation problemlos mit einem hochwertigen 10m HDMI Kabel machbar, ohne dass das Signal verstärkt werden muss"

Und das mit dem Cat 6/7. Das sind Wandler von HDMI auf RJ45, am Ende hockt wieder ein Wandler der das auf HDMI umwandelt.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Dem TE wird die EInschätzung dennoch helfen, kann klappen oder auch nein. Die Profikabel sind sündhaft teuer, meistens hat man davon ein paar Dutzend auf der Kabelpeitsche als Rowdy. XLR Stecker für Microphones.


Bei der WM zeichnen alle Kameras in 4K auf, auch die SeilbahnCAMs. Für ARD und ZDF wird es runtergegraupt auf 1280x720. Ich habe SKY und manche Spiele graupt mein VU+ Uno 4K Receiver runter auf FullHD. Wenn ich den LHD-700 anmache, graupt der Projektor das Bild an den Himmel.

Wie eingangs schon erwähnt. Ihr habt kein Profi Equipment und die sind mitunter auch falsch beschaltet die Bausteine. Deswegen kann auch mit dem Besten Kabel die Pezifikation womöglich nicht eingehalten werden. Bei hochfrequenten SIgnalen, 430 MHz über Distanzkabel zu leitren ist nicht easy. Die Consumer Qualität spielt eine ganz entscheidene Rolle. Das hatte ich auch eingangs erwähnt und vor Consumern brauche ich mich als Profi nicht rechtzufertigen, oder etwa doch, wollt ihr lernen ?


Wie die Köter kommen die an die Consumer Electronics...


----------



## NatokWa (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Schon interessant was Plasmadampfer für komische Ideen hat ... er fasselt selbst von seinem ach so tollen FULLHD Beamer "Für den man keine 4 Man zum Tragen braucht" ... hmpf ... FHD kriegt mittlerweile jedes 200€ Teil für den Hausgebrauch ausreichend hin hat aber nix mit dem 4K problem zu tun ,

Wie sowas wie bei den Stones gemacht wird ist EASY . Idioten machen es über Spezialkabel (Multilink/Strom-Optisch Wandler und wat net alles) , wer aber kein Kabel will hat immernoch ne MENGE an Funk-Verbindungen die weit über W-Lan hinaus gehen und problemlos auf kurze Streckje sowas übertragen können , die verwendeten Beamer sind dabei sowas von Egal , die Übertragung SELBST muss klappen .

BTW : Ja mit Cat 6/7 (und auch 4 und 5) kann man locker 100m überbrücken ohne einen Verstärker zu brauchen , das sind aber auch LAN Kabel .... bei 1GBit wird das allerdings schon schwer und 100MBit reichen absolut nicht für 4k@60Hz , egal wie gut das komprimiert wird . Ohne Komprimierung reicht selbst 10GBit nicht mehr aus soweit ich das richtig in der rübe habe .... hab die Rate grade nicht im Kopf und bin zu faul zum nachschauen


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Ist Satellitten Fernsehen schneller oder Kabel ? Was ist schneller ?


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Ist Satellitten Fernsehen schneller oder Kabel ? Was ist schneller ?



Wen interessiert denn das in diesem Thread hier ob sät oder Kabel schneller ist....prinzipiell sowieso je sehr unspezifische frage....

Aber is ja auch egal, dem te ist gwholfen...trotz deiner verwirrenden....aehm....Kommentare...


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

was ist schneller, sattelit oder kabel ?

Gerrit Code Review


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

was ist schneller, sattelit oder kabel ?

Ich sags Dir, Du sollst auf gar keinen Fall für die Info dankbar sein. Physik 14te Klasse. Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist im Kabel schneller als über die entfernten Sattelites.

Jetzt weisst Du es und kannst prahlen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> was ist schneller, sattelit oder kabel ?
> 
> Ich sags Dir, Du sollst auf gar keinen Fall für die Info dankbar sein. Physik 14te Klasse. Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist im Kabel schneller als über die entfernten Sattelites.
> 
> Jetzt weisst Du es und kannst prahlen.



Ich glaub langsam du hast zu viel plasma gedampft 

Aber trotzdem: mit "Kabel" - auch im Kontext zu den hdmi Kabeln - bringe ich eher kupferleitungen als Glasfaser in Verbindung.
Die bewegen sich nicht in Lichtgeachwindigkeit, sondern nur annaehrender Lichtgeschwindigkeit - natuerlich in Abhängigkeit von materialguete, kabeldurchmesser und den stromparaktern.

Danke trotzdem für den Versuch


----------



## ToflixGamer (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Seid ihr fertig?


----------



## Venom89 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Musst nur beim Kauf drauf achten das es ein HDMI 2.0(x) Kabel ist.



Genau darauf braucht er nicht achten, denn diese Angabe ist Quatsch. Damit wird nur versucht dem Menschen Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, da sie für ihr neues Gerät auch ein entsprechendes Kabel benötigen.

Der HDMI Standard hat mit dem Kabel nichts zu tun.

Es gibt "Standard" HDMI Kabel, sowie Highspeed HDMI Kabel jeweils mit und ohne Ethernet. 

@TE
Bei 5-6 m brauchst du dir wirklich keine Gedanken machen.

Bis 10m sind mit einem vernünftigen Kabel, meist kein Problem. Darüber würde ich einen aktiven Verstärker zwischenschalten.

Nutze bei mir insgesamt 25m und habe keine Probleme.

Ein gutes Kabel muss nicht teuer sein.
KabelDirekt - 4K HDMI Kabel - 6m - kompatibel mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

LG


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Mein Sohn hatte irgend ein älteren HDMI Kabel als er sein neuen UHD Fernseher bekam da.
Der Fernseher lief die ersten Minuten gut und dann kam auf einmal nur noch Störungen und eine fehlerhafte Bildwiedergabe.
Sein HDMI Kabel lief zuvor mit einem normalem Fernseher und seiner PS4 ohne Probleme.

So ein Kabel was du verlinkt hast hatte ich an meiner PS3 und Fernseher dran, wir haben daher dann mit meinem Kabel getestet und siehe da alles war wieder gut.
Er hat sich am ende auch solch ein Kabel gekauft und alles ist bestens.

Mir ist nicht bekannt, aber es scheint anscheint doch Unterschiede dabei zu geben.
Dachte früher auch wie du das alle gleich wären. Bei deinem Link wird auch HDMI 2.0a/b 2.0 usw. angegeben, mir würde dies schon reichen das Kabel zu kaufen.
Ob dies jetzt was zu sagen hat oder nicht, ich fühle mich auf der sicheren Seite beim Kauf wenns mit dabei steht.


----------



## tobse2056 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Kennst Du einen Christie Boxer Projector, der bei den Rolling Stones an den Rails fährt, um als 6 Lampengerät mit 35.000 ANSI Lumen das ein oder andere Solo an einer 200 Meter breiten Leinwand abbildet in 4K ohne Time Diff, weil son Ron Wood spielt die Gitarre live, PCR gibbet nicht  ?
> 
> 
> Wie machen die das, beim Bühnenbau, dass son wassergekühlter Projektor 100 Meter Verwahrweg hat und immer die richtige Leinwand anstrahlt mit den Solos ?? Da sind dann 4-5 Stück von unterwegs.
> ...



Für sowas nimmt man auch ne SDI Verbindung .
 SD-SDI  bis zu 300meter über Koxial Kabel
HD-SDI bis 100 Meter
UHD-SDI 50meter

Außerdem kannst du SDI Signale Problemlos über ein LWL schicken, dann sind 500meter  auch kein Problem mehr.

Echt schade das sich SDI nicht im Consumerbereich durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## Venom89 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche KabellÃ¤nge mÃ¶glich?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hatte irgend ein älteren HDMI Kabel als er sein neuen UHD Fernseher bekam da.
> Der Fernseher lief die ersten Minuten gut und dann kam auf einmal nur noch Störungen und eine fehlerhafte Bildwiedergabe.
> Sein HDMI Kabel lief zuvor mit einem normalem Fernseher und seiner PS4 ohne Probleme.





IICARUS schrieb:


> So ein Kabel was du verlinkt hast hatte ich an meiner PS3 und Fernseher dran, wir haben daher dann mit meinem Kabel getestet und siehe da alles war wieder gut.
> Er hat sich am ende auch solch ein Kabel gekauft und alles ist bestens.



Habe ich auch nicht angezweifelt.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht bekannt, aber es scheint anscheint doch Unterschiede dabei zu geben.
> Dachte früher auch wie du das alle gleich wären.



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass alle gleich seien.
Nur das man dabei nicht auf den HDMI Standard schauen soll.
4K, deepcolor, HDR usw müssen nur von den Geräten unterstützt werden. 
Das einzige was bei einem Kabel interessiert, ist die mögliche Bandbreite.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei deinem Link wird auch HDMI 2.0a/b 2.0 usw. angegeben, mir würde dies schon reichen das Kabel zu kaufen.
> Ob dies jetzt was zu sagen hat oder nicht, ich fühle mich auf der sicheren Seite beim Kauf wenns mit dabei steht.



Diese Bezeichnungen sollten eigentlich schon seit 2010 Geschichte sein.
Es gibt mittlerweile 8 Varianten wovon die Hälfte gar nicht mehr existent ist.

Übrig bleiben dann noch.

High Speed + Ethernet
High Speed Automotive
High Speed Premium
Ultra High Speed

Diese Bezeichnungen sind keine Willkür, sondern so festgelegt worden.HDMI :: Manufacturer :: HDMI 1.4 :: Finding the Right Cable


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Ist schon richtig was du schreibst, habe früher vielleicht nicht darauf mit geachtet da ich erst seit 3 Jahren was mit UHD zu tun habe.
Die Kabeln die ich aber schon bereits für meinen alten FullHD hatte machten bei mir mit meinem UHD Fernseher keine Probleme. Deshalb musste ich als ich mein UHD Fernseher kaufte nichts neues kaufen.

 Das Problem haben wir erst vor kurzem mit dem neuen UHD von meinem Sohn gehabt. Das kam auch recht schnell am ersten Tag als er den Fernseher geliefert bekam. Vielleicht war auch nur das Kabel nicht ganz in Ordnung, was ggf. mit FullHD noch lief sich jedoch dann mit UHD auswirkte.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche KabellÃ¤nge mÃ¶glich?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Diese Bezeichnungen sollten eigentlich schon seit 2010 Geschichte sein.
> Es gibt mittlerweile 8 Varianten wovon die Hälfte gar nicht mehr existent ist.
> 
> Übrig bleiben dann noch.
> ...



Leider sieht man diese Bezeichnungen selten bei Produktangaben.
Bei Geizhals gibt es dazu leider keine Produktfilterung und bei vielen Verkaufsplattformen gibt es nur die High Speed HDMI with Ethernet. Oftmals auch als Premium Kabel mit High Speed HDMI mit Ethernet angegeben um den Verkaufspreis zu erhöhen 

Kennst du da eine gute Quelle wo man die Kabel mit besserer Spezifikation bekommt?


----------



## ToflixGamer (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche KabellÃ¤nge mÃ¶glich?*

Ich persönlich kaufe Recht gerne bei Netzwerktechnik & Elektromaterial bei KabelScheune 

Hab dort meine LAN-Kabel her und die sind wirklich großartig verarbeitet.


----------



## Venom89 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche KabellÃ¤nge mÃ¶glich?*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Leider sieht man diese Bezeichnungen selten bei Produktangaben.
> Bei Geizhals gibt es dazu leider keine Produktfilterung und bei vielen Verkaufsplattformen gibt es nur die High Speed HDMI with Ethernet. Oftmals auch als Premium Kabel mit High Speed HDMI mit Ethernet angegeben um den Verkaufspreis zu erhöhen
> 
> Kennst du da eine gute Quelle wo man die Kabel mit besserer Spezifikation bekommt?



HDMI "Premium" ist eine Zertifizierung. Natürlich gibt es auch Fälle, wo diese Bezeichnungen anderweitig genutzt wird. Jedoch sollte das eigentlich ersichtlich sein.
Ultra HDTV Premium 4K HDMI Kabel 7,5 Meter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

LG.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche KabellÃ¤nge mÃ¶glich?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> HDMI "Premium" ist eine Zertifizierung. Natürlich gibt es auch Fälle, wo diese Bezeichnungen anderweitig genutzt wird. Jedoch sollte das eigentlich ersichtlich sein.
> Ultra HDTV Premium 4K HDMI Kabel 7,5 Meter: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> LG.



Aja grad gesehen das die Premium Zertifizierung auch in der Beschreibung angegeben wird. Anscheinend hat die 10m Variante leider keine Premium Zertifizierung.


----------



## Venom89 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*

Mit dem Kabel wirst du keine Probleme haben


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4K via HDMI - bis welche Kabellänge möglich?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Mit dem Kabel wirst du keine Probleme haben



Trotzdem ist es nicht zertifiziert und kostet soviel als wäre es das


----------

